# Lands End G-9 Look Alike $19.99



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

There have been several threads started lately discussing fall/spring jackets. This one looks like a steal for 19.99. Sign up for e-mails and you'll get free shipping.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Snag it in navy for that "Quantum of Solace" look.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The LE G-9 look alike is certainly nicely priced and LE garments do hold up well, in my experience. With three Baracuta's (khaki, British Khaki and Navy) hanging in the closet, I certainly hope my wife doesn't see this thread!  Dr Watson, your efforts to enlighten our membership could get me hurt.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

^We're not all as lucky as you Eagle. :icon_smile_wink: Enjoy your Baracutas.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Any way you could share that free shipping code via PM? I signed up for the emails, but no code. 

Love the jacket's looks, and the price is right...


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^I received an e-mail from Lands' End with a link to a deal in which one got free shipping for orders over $50. There was no code, just a direct e-mail link to the deal. Unfortunately, however, I already ordered a pair of pants from Lands' End, and now want the jacket. But I'd have to pay shipping, since the jacket is under the $50 mark. Unless, of course, there is another way to get free shipping...


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Although it is tempting at such a low price, I'd rather pass.

Buying cheap knock offs only makes it harder for the producers of the real item to survive.

Also, a real G-9 is made in England by workers with rights and decent wages. I'm sure the Lands End version is made in China or somewhere with a similar track record with regards to rights and worker treatment.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

What's the most versatile colour for this jacket? I'm leaning towards Navy but think khaki goes with more...Thoughts?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm leaning toward olive because you can wear it w/both khakis and denim whereas navy and khaki won't work w/one of those. I tend to find olive the most versatile color out there IMO.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

So size small? Ugh, I hate LE sometimes.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree, buying a G-9 knockoff really hurts the Baracuta name. Purchased my "Made in England" Baracuta at O'Connells. 99.5% of Lands End merchandise is now made in Red China.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 on O'Connell's



Dr.Watson said:


> ^We're not all as lucky as you Eagle. :icon_smile_wink: Enjoy your Baracutas.


LOL. There is sometimes a very thin line between luck and foolish excess. My first Baracuta was purchased quite some time ago and has outlasted three similarly designed windbreakers made by London Fog, MacGregor and (good grief) the maker of the third escapes me at the momenteek! I think this attests to the quality and value of the original G-9 jacket. My second Baracuta (the British Khaki) was purchased after rumors started circulating that the future manufacture of Baracuta G-9s was to be outsourced out of England and the third was purchased after O'Connell's started offering the G-9s in Navy, IMHO the most versatile color for such a jacket, and I just had to have one in that color. Like I said, there is a very thin line...! :crazy:


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Gar1013 and Anselmo I agree that buying a made in Britain genuine Baracuta would be optimal, there are many of us on the forum (so I've gathered) that are at a stage in our lives where purchasing a $250 beater jacket would simply not be responsible use of our recoureces. I personally treat my current light jacket very hard, wearing it almost constantly through fall, our very mild winter, and early spring, something I would hesitate to do with such an expensive jacket. 

Also, this is not really a true knock-off; it would never be mistaken for a Baracuta, as it lacks the distinctive plaid lining. 

Concerning the free-codes I should have looked before I mentioned that. LE has free-shipping (accessed through links in their e-mails) for any amount almost year round. Sometimes, however, they randomly offer it for only orders over $50 or take it away for some special offer. Apparently this is one of those times. Wait a week (or until the current offer ends) and the free-shipping should be back. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dr.Watson said:


> Also, this is not really a true knock-off; it would never be mistaken for a Baracuta, as it lacks the distinctive plaid lining.


It also doesn't have elastic at the cuffs and bottom of the jacket. Plus, the pocket flaps are smaller, and placed further from the center of the jacket.

Baracuta


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

As much as I love my Baracuta---it might be blasphemous to say---I think I'd prefer non-elastic cuffs and jacket bottom.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

heretic #2: I prefer the LE jacket as well.

Ordered one in navy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Egad! Anselmo1, gar13, if I may paraphrase, "it seems we may have Barbarians knocking at the gate!" Although, Coleman and Brownshoe do make a very good point. There have been times when I have thought the Baracuta design would be improved, with the elimination of the elastic cuffs and jacket waist.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

There are other jackets from Baracuta outside of the G-9. Here is a listing:

https://baracuta-g9.com/jackets-and-coats/1

Just about something for everyone including jackets without the elastic.

Once again, Baracuta has been around for years because of loyal customers.
Look at all the great companies of the past that are not around anymore such as: Nettleton, Original Eagle Shirts (USA made), Troy Guild Shirts, Hathaway Shirts (USA made) just to name a few. Loyalty is a key to be a traditionalist.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm still curious as to why such a simple jacket costs so much. There's no way it was anything close to that price, factoring in inflation, back when it first came around.


----------



## eightysixed (Jan 10, 2010)

FYI, I just checked with LE customer service on the chest measurement for the size medium. I'm told it's 47.5".


----------



## billjr (Jul 23, 2009)

I absolutely love this forum. The knowledge base here is outstanding. I now have a much better idea of what to shop for. By the by, I ordered the LE G-9 Look Alike, and will save my $s to buy a Baracuta in the future new or via Ebay.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

anselmo1 said:


> There are other jackets from Baracuta outside of the G-9. Here is a listing:
> 
> https://baracuta-g9.com/jackets-and-coats/1
> 
> Just about something for everyone including jackets without the elastic.


You successfully added a G4 to my ever-growing stuff-to-buy list!


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

The Baracuta G-9 has two versions, one Made in England and the other Made in Romania.
The Made in England version is sold in British Pounds Sterling which is over times the American dollar. Back in the 1960's, the first G-9 (Made in England) I bought (O'Connell's) cost me at that time $79.95 (1964). I think the minimum wage back then was 75 cents per hour. I remember buying my first jacket with all the Christmas gift money I received plus money that I saved.


----------



## gar1013 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dr.Watson said:


> Gar1013 and Anselmo I agree that buying a made in Britain genuine Baracuta would be optimal, there are many of us on the forum (so I've gathered) that are at a stage in our lives where purchasing a $250 beater jacket would simply not be responsible use of our recoureces. I personally treat my current light jacket very hard, wearing it almost constantly through fall, our very mild winter, and early spring, something I would hesitate to do with such an expensive jacket


If people only purchased in a sensible manner, then we'd all be shopping at WalMart and would own only goods that were produced by children and/or slave labor in third world countries. Of course, the savings that would bring would pale in comparison to the societal cost that results from not having jobs that pay decently for the average person.


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Forgive me as today is the first time I have ever heard of the G-9. I absolutely love this jacket:

https://baracuta-g9.com/slim-fit/G9S00037/5051235538351/f

Am I to understand that it is most likely made by orphans in Romania? I really like to spend my money in a socially conscious way:aportnoy:


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I'm still curious as to why such a simple jacket costs so much. There's no way it was anything close to that price, factoring in inflation, back when it first came around.


I think Harrington introduced that jacket shortly before WW ll, but I don't know what the price was. Apparently it has been priced at a point to invite a lot of copies over the years and I also wonder how they can price it so high today.

I think the LE jacket is sufficiently different that I would not consider it a knock-off. At 19.99 it looks like a very good value and I wonder why they marked it down so much.

Back when I was young, we called jackets like the LE model a "wind breaker". I have not heard that term in a long time and don't know if it is still used - I mostly try to stay out of the wind.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

^ You still here the term "windbreaker" a fair amount here in the South, I almost used it in my original post. 

It does sound better than "light fall/spring jacket." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, while from a Northern State, I also used the term windbreaker to describe the jackets, in my post #12 to this thread. I think the term remains in fairly common use?


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anyone comment on the fit/measurements of this jacket?

Also anyone own this that can comment on the quality? $20 doesn't seem like it can make a jacket...


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I can't comment on the fit, but $20 is the sale price; it was originally $50.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I'm getting the MacGregor Drizzler, myself.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just noticed that in addition to the Drizzler, Restoration Hardware also has the Baracuta G9 in stock for $129.49. Made in England, navy only, in size 40 or 42.

Here's the link.


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Did some trolling on the threads: anyone thats a size 40 or 42 and wants the original baracuta can get it for $130 right now.

Link to the thread: 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=101131&highlight=baracuta


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think I have ever seen a more random collection of goods than at Restoration Hardware. Picked up a G-9. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, while from a Northern State, I also used the term windbreaker to describe the jackets, in my post #12 to this thread. I think the term remains in fairly common use?


You need to type louder for me it seems. :icon_smile: I am glad to hear that we still call a windbreaker a windbreaker - too many names of things have changed over the years to suit me - /grumble mode off.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

The Bond novels by Fleming called this sort of thing a "windcheater". Bond's was black and battered, so my money is on Harrington or Baracuta.

Hope my spelling's not too off.


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

So I pulled the trigger on one of these in navy. Being a slimmer person (5'8" 165) I bought a medium. I'll see how it fits and report back.

I also happened to get free shipping even though it was a sale item and less than $50. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems like this style of coat is coming back into fashion - I wanted into a Gap this weekend and saw the style copied on their coats.


----------



## redarmy3 (Nov 27, 2009)

In fact, they call it a Barracuda:

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=48872&vid=1&pid=684932&scid=684932002


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

When can I find a free shipping code with no minimum? I tried finding 50 dollars worth of stuff, but wound up with the jacket, a surcingle belt and some boxers, and it still wasn't enough. 

How do they stay in business?

EDIT:

Bah! Couldn't resist the low price. Bought a bunch of navy polos to choose from, whatever I don't like goes back to Sears. That's it, I'm never wandering outside J. Crew's website again.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

My LE jacket just arrived. Customer service said a large had a chest measurement of 51 inches, so I ordered that, though I normally go with XL. This one is marked "42-44" and has a nice, trim fit for me.

Pulling it on, I remembered I had a jacket very much like it when I was 12-13 years old, roughly in the mid '60s. Man, I loved that jacket. But given the price of a G-9 even then, I'm sure my folks didn't spring for the real thing.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally figured out why I preferred this one to the real Baracuta – this one bears a close resemblance to the Tom Ford version from Quantum of Solace, which you can't purchase even if you wanted to (since Tom Ford doesn't make them in Navy, and if he did, it'd be $800).

Trad enough for me. It'll keep me warm enough on spring walks.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is a picture of the LE jacket in navy. I had ordered a Ben Sherman jacket like this, in M, but gave it away because the sleeves were too short. For $19, I figured I could order both an M and L from LE, and pass on the one I don't need. This is the M: I am holding my hands in a strange pose to show that the sleeves are perfect for me. I usually wear a 34 inch sleeve.

My wife said she liked it when she saw it, which is a worry because she NEVER likes my trad stuff. I think the lack of elastic is what won her over.

All in all, $19 was well spent.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Just got this today. Yeesh it's got bulk! Great fit on the shoulders, but is everything from Land's End cut for basketball belly? I wonder how much it shrinks when washed. Can someone else chime in?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned in this thread, but the Lands end isn't a lookalike at all.

A Harrington (or G9 as some call it) jacket has elasticated cuffs and an elasticated hem/waist.

The Harringtons from Baracuta, Merc, Lonsdale, Warrior, Camden, & many other makes all have that.

The Land's End doesn't, QED it isn't a Harrington.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

A Baracuta G-4 lookalike, no?

Looks very smart in the pic, Mr P Hudson.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> Forgive me if this has already been mentioned in this thread, but the Lands end isn't a lookalike at all.
> 
> A Harrington (or G9 as some call it) jacket has elasticated cuffs and an elasticated hem/waist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

An important detail of the baracuta is that the Tarzan runs to the edge of the zipper.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

That should have said tartan. My phone is so smart!


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Got Shell? said:


> An important detail of the baracuta is that the Tarzan runs to the edge of the zipper.


Not a detail found on other windcheetahs!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> An important detail of the baracuta is that the Tarzan runs to the edge of the zipper.


True of many other Harringtons as well, which is a pain at times with the
lining getting caught in the zip.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I could have added this when I posted the pic, but I assume it doesn't need to be said. The quality of the LE is nowhere near the genuine article. This is a lightweight, somewhat flimsy jacket that will serve me just fine. My G9 has a much higher quality feel. As I said, great value at $19. Decent value at $50.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I respect your appreciation for a deal. A $20 jacket is a smoking deal. For me, life is just too short to buy up items that I feel are only good because I spent a small amount of money on them. I'd rather spend more on original g9's and keep them forever. I'll come out ahead because I won't wear them out anytime soon and I won't be buying more jackets than I will wear (on the grounds that they are a good deal). Still, the collar looks perfect on your shot that you posted!


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Most of the tags I've seen on Baracuta G-9s say "tailored in Korea" or "tailored in Taiwan." Hopefully they've brought production back to europe in more recent years.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

You're seeing van heusen g9's. Not the real mccoy, a cheap copy.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Are these Van Heusens from the 80's or something? Just a licensing of the name?

As an aside, I ordered the LE jacket because I wanted it, not a G9. And that umbrella scalloping on the back is kind of not my cup of tea.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Got Shell? said:


> I respect your appreciation for a deal. A $20 jacket is a smoking deal. For me, life is just too short to buy up items that I feel are only good because I spent a small amount of money on them. I'd rather spend more on original g9's and keep them forever. I'll come out ahead because I won't wear them out anytime soon and I won't be buying more jackets than I will wear (on the grounds that they are a good deal). Still, the collar looks perfect on your shot that you posted!


I share your opinion and have made a conscious effort to go for more quality x fewer items. But I already have a great tan G9, and a plaid. I went for the navy this time. Now that I have 3 waist length light coats to match with different outfits, I don't think I'm going to wear any of them out in this lifetime--esp. since I rarely if ever wear them during the day, and at my age don't go out a lot in the evening. I think three at >$200 each is extravagant, but that three at about $200 is justifiable. Now, you might feel that three at any price is extravagant.

Funny thing, my best one, the G9 in tan, is the one I wear least--because I am usually wearing khakis and it is too close, imho, in colour.

p.s. That middle paragraph makes me sound old. I'm not a shut in, but am either shuttling the kids or just hanging out on most evenings.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

For me, sturdy quality in a Harrington is everything, which is why I have a Merc and a Camden. The Lonsdale I have is far too insubstantial, that said I think the Baracuta is too flimsy as well.


----------



## Moose Maclennan (Apr 20, 2006)

Indeed a good point; EoO.

I can only say that I own both a Baracuta and a Warrior-style knockoff bought 1984-ish.

The knockoff ist very sturdy and still looks like new despite very hard use over the years.

The G9 is a bit more luxe, lighter-weight, better finished.

So don't knock the knock-offs. Both have their place.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Are these Van Heusens from the 80's or something? Just a licensing of the name?


There are some older threads where this question was discussed in a bit more detail, but the short story is that Baracuta licensed the name to Van Heusen for the sale of "Baracuta by Van Heusen" in the United States (and Canada?). The made in England version was still available at the time, but under the name "Four Climes", which is the version I own. The early Van Heusen models, I think, were made in the US (rare), but most were made in Taiwan. Most of the Four Climes models, at least those I've seen, were still 100% cotton whereas Baracuta by Van Heusen were cotton/poly blends.

Here's the Four Climes label, which you'll notice has the Baracuta symbol and distinctive plaid, but no mention of the Baracuta name. Four Climes can usually be found in small numbers on eBay.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Four climes on eBay can go for $100! Sellers of these seem to always know what they have. I paid less than that for a new mie g9! The lining on the van heusens looks very chintzy to me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

P Hudson said:


> ...
> Funny thing, my best one, the G9 in tan, is the one I wear least--because I am usually wearing khakis and it is too close, imho, in colour.
> 
> ...


With Khaki, British Khaki and Navy to choose from, my Navy G9 sees more frequent wear, for the very reason cited in your post.


----------

